# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Imprimer un document en java

## taroudant

Salut;
Comment peut on imprimer un document en java?
Merci bien

----------


## dinobogan

Tout dpend si tu veux faire du offscreen ou pas. Pour imprimer un composant swingaffich  l'cran, cherche dans les tutoriels, il en existe des milliers.
Dans le cas contraire, il n'y a pas 36 solutions.
Voici les techniques que j'utilise avec succs : pour une seule page ultra simpliste je gnre un fichier image que j'imprime via Irfan Viewer (mais la portabilit en prend un coup...). Pour des documents plus compliqus, je les gnre en PDF via IText, et les imprime via Foxit Reader. Ces mthodes fonctionnent  merveilles depuis plusieurs annes.
Par contre, si tu veux faire du reporting, si les donnes sont issus de bases de donnes, il existe des API comme JasperReport par exemple.

----------


## midoENSI

Bonjour,
Je suis tout  fait d'accord, Ce que je me permet d'ajouter c'est que j'utilise birt-viewer qui me permet de gnrer des PDF  des champs dynamiques issues des flux XML ce qui me facilit normment l'affichage des rapports. 
Ce lien vous permet de savoir la faon d'utiliser cet outil :
www.eclipse.org/birt/phoenix/deploy/viewerUsage.php
bye

----------


## taroudant

bon, 
je voudrais crer un fichier PDF  partir des donnes stockes dans la  base de donnes.
Cordialement

----------


## dinobogan

Et alors ? Pourquoi les infos donnes ci-dessus ne t'intressent pas ?
Donne plus d'info parce que l a fait genre : "eh ! Les gars, faites mon boulot !"

----------


## midoENSI

Bonjour,
S'il s'agit d'une grande application que tu dois la grer alors ncessairement tu doit cre des classes d'interfaage avec la base de donne (le genre DAO) et  travers ces classes que tu peux implmenter la messagerie XML qui te permet de bnificier de Birt-viewer.
Sinon, s'il s'agit d'un stade de test donc essaye d'utiliser IText a sera mieux.
Bon courage.

----------

